# Lenxx Pictures *s*



## Lenxx (Mar 2, 2012)

First of all, *Hi!* 

Im a newly member from all up in the cold north of Norway. Ive been reading here for a while, and think its about time i make my pressence known 

For now, i have one lonely tarantulla, after a looong and hard time trying to convince my sweet hubby that they are not able to eat people. He has a minor case of aracnophobia, and i do belive he loves me to bits... as he has agreed that i can have not only one, but two of this "dangerous and killing beast"... :sarcasm:
So atm im waiting for my second one, an A. metalica i have ordered and that will be arriving sometime in april :biggrin:

So, hereby introducing the almost-always-well-behaved and oh-so charming Mr Albin, my sweet B. albiceps juvenile male 




*Feeling lucky...Punk???*



*Yeah... i kinda do...!*



*Well... Do Ya!?!*




I love taking pictures, so i hope i can show some more in here later on, and show of when i get my A. metalica as well! Even thoug i have only theese, they are still good looking! 

Thanks for following me all the way down here

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Spider Faery (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow @ the walking stick.  You can really see the potential for camouflage with its leaf like body.


----------



## Formerphobe (Mar 4, 2012)

Welcome!  
Well, if you could only have one tarantula, B. albiceps is a wonderful choice!  Beautiful T!  
Awesome walking stick, too!


----------



## Lenxx (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks 
The Walking Sticks are awsomme critters indeed, and its really fun to watch the adults when they try to camouflage themselves as leafs! If one blows a little on them, they will start to wiggle, like a real leaf would do in a gentle wind


----------



## Lenxx (May 5, 2012)

*A thirsty little tella in a bad need of a molt*


----------



## Jared781 (May 5, 2012)

Lenxx said:


> *A thirsty little tella in a bad need of a molt*


I agree 100% lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lenxx (May 5, 2012)

*lol*
Shes just been kicking hairs after the food the last two months, so i guess theres gonna be a molt soon.
I hope XD


----------



## Lenxx (May 25, 2012)

So, i got my long sought after new tarantullas today 
They have been in the mail since monday, and i started to get a bit worried when i got the note about arriwal today. But the seller did an awsomme job packing them, and they both arriwed safe and sound!
I ordered an Avicularia sp "amazonica" (Manaus) and got a freebe as well :laugh: An Avic sp "guyana" :love:

Well enough talking, and lets get som visual effects 

Avicularia sp "amazonica" (Manaus)












Quite a hairy lady :giggle:






And the other little sweetiepai *s*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan (May 25, 2012)

Very nice _Avicularia_! I see you have broken your hubby's only two rule(by accident of course)!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lenxx (May 25, 2012)

*lol*
That, indeed, was a pure accident, honest to God!
I got a freebie... who can say no to that? 

... i cant ... :giggle:

---------- Post added 05-25-2012 at 10:23 AM ----------

One more of the "guyana" beauty :sarcasm:


----------



## Lenxx (Jun 25, 2012)

At the moment, im wating for my B. albiceps to molt. Shes in heavy premolt and has been black like this for the last three days... Im hoping i will be able to watch her change "clothes" this time!
And i also hope to clarify gender once and for all. :biggrin:







And this little fellow have made her/his web all bulletproof, its seems 
Its been in there and rejected food for about 14 days now... and i have to say im a bit worried. Its just a sling still, and around 2" all stretched out. But its looking healthy and its abdomen seems plump, so im hoping for a molt soon. Its tube is still not closed shut, but i havent had this molting before, so im not familiare with its usual procedures before a molt. 
I have to admit its kind of a laughing matter that theese little hidden critters can make so much exitment!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 25, 2012)

As long as it's NW T's, I don't see why he wouldn't eventually agree to even MORE T's


----------



## Lenxx (Jun 25, 2012)

I havent got my hope up too mutch,  NW or OW, its still "Spidarghs!!!"  
But i would love to get that Avicularia metalica i was waiting for before i ordered my "amazonica" instead. The A. metalica-deal never happend, and i am still very facinated about them, and wouls love to own one myself! 
But, time will tell. For now im content with the three i have, and i hope that my B. albiceps turns out female after all. I got told it was a male, but people here have gendered it ventrical to most likely female, so ill keep my fingers crossed!

The A.avic was a pleasant surprise, and im happy i got to keep it as well! :laugh:


----------



## Lenxx (Jun 29, 2012)

I found something quite funny inside my A."amazonica"s enclosure today, and im a bit unsure wether to freak out totally (not very likely when it comes to me, to be honest) or just giggle and start looking for miniature-food. ::
There is a tiny, tiny little spider living in there. Some kind of housespider, too tiny for my kamera, but i got a pic of the web its been buissy making!

Look at the plant to the left, the tiny little with the leafs. The avic is up in the rigt corner, inside its webbing, btw.. 





Now, this is the same little plant, closeup... and there are the little webbing... see it? :giggle:






So, what am i to do?
Freak out and clean out the whole enclosure, or start collecting bananaflie-legs...? ::


And when i wanted to show my hubby this little freaky, dangerloving miniature... he gasps  
"_Does that ...THING... breed?!?!?!?_" 

*lol* ..._ no, my dear... its not the avics baby._ :giggle:

Guess i cant ask promition to get another tarantulla yet. :coffee:


----------



## Lenxx (Jul 3, 2012)

Yay, finally some action here 
My Avicularia sp "Guyana" moltet yesterday. But as s/he has chewed on the juicy parts, its impossible to even see what was supposed to be behind its legs. :wall:







On a positive note, it seems like its got the adult coloring, so i migh be able to get some clues on gender from a ventral pic later :sarcasm:
And its also gained size for sure!
I will post a pic as soon as s/he is ready to open its webbing again and go hunting for food.
*Cant wait to see it outside the webbing* :laugh:

And i found my Avic. "amazonica" is quite a greedy Lady during feeding the other day. 
I usually tongfeed her, as her enclosure is planted, and the crickets will easy vanish into the "jungel" if she looses them. Or so i thought...
I first gave her two, but they didnt feel like becoming meals... so they tore of the legs and vanished under the plants.
So i gave her two more, and she grabbed them quickly before they could do the same :giggle:
And with the two cirickets safely hanging from her fags... she went hunting for the two that got away... 
And she found them both...


----------



## 2bears (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome to the board and thanks you for sharing your pictures 
2Bears

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lenxx (Jul 4, 2012)

Seems molting is contagious among tarantullas :sarcasm:







Now, its a waiting-game :coffee:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lenxx (Jul 5, 2012)

Well, i got to witness Arachne (B.albiceps) molting, and thats always exiting :laugh:
































And she is gorgeous 












What do you think, btw...? Female? I think so, but its good if anyone could confirm 






And my little Avic. sp "Guyana" decided to take a stroll today as well  A little shy at the beginning, but streched out after a little while :coffee: Around 2.5 " now.











"Ellie", the A. "amazonica" is still building her house and looking for more food... always more food... 





She is my jewel, i simply adore her... Its such a thrill to feed her!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Legion09 (Jul 5, 2012)

Very beautiful T's.   Making me want one of those "Guyana"s...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 6, 2012)

If that is indeed a flap (picture is a little small), then yes, it's female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lenxx (Sep 19, 2012)

Is been some minor changes here since i last posted... 
My jewel "Ellie" passed away after a bad molt.  
Nothing more to say about that really... i *hate* to have lost her, simply as that.

And there is a newcomber in my pack 
This sweet little Avicularia metallica arriwed a few days ago, and seems to be settling in rather nicely. Its been webbing a little, and im gonna try feed it later tonight :coffee:
Hope its in a mood for a nice, fat flie :biggrin:

Here it is, btw. 






Finally, my Avic sp "guyana" has molted again. And seems to really like the juicy parts. :sarcasm:
So i guess its still in the open if this is a "Phoebe" or "Frank". 






Only time will tell, i guess. :sarcasm:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Cute new sling! I love them when they're small, they grow on me while they grow kinda. As for the molt, you'll probably have to be lucky and find a really fresh molt taking it out the moment you spot it. That was the only way I was able to sex my A. avic, as I wasn't sure about her sex and she didn't molt before in my care...guess I did get lucky finding that one right the next morning before she gnawed on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lenxx (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah, i think i need to get it out fast next molting. Only problem is its usually molting  deep down in its tube, and crawls up and over the molt to strech, and seems to start gnawing on the molt  short after. I really dont want to disturb it to much either. 
Ill hope it will molt closer to the entrance next time. If not, Ill just wait. Im bound to find out one day!


----------



## Gaherp (Sep 19, 2012)

fantastic pics, I love the molt sequence gotta see if I can catch that with mine next time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lenxx (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks all *s*

Finally the Avic. sp "guyana" decided to take a stroll, and i noticed there is something on its abdomen. Looks like some remaining skin to me, so i hope this is the only remaining skin. Ill just leave it be, and hope it will be able to get it off by it selves. I dont think its doing any harm, as long as its just this little bit i can visually see.

I managed to get a few pics as well. Not that good, but still. On the first pic, you can vaguely see the skin thats still attached to its abdomen.






Its starting to look mighty good 
Its not much bigger in size, around 2.7 maybe.












---------- Post added 09-20-2012 at 02:05 PM ----------

Got a few more, and better, of the Gyuana :coffee:

S/He is really good looking now! 
And for the first time in many years, i have held one of my own tarantullas :giggle:
Thats really something, as i got into this hobby as theraphy, i was afraid of spiders, and i hate beeing afraid of anything. So i bought a spider to get over it. And now, it seems like i have 

What a beauty 






I like them hairy :giggle:






A better pic of the old molt/wound on its abdomen. When im looking on it now in the pic, it looks more like a wound, but theres no fluid and it does not appear wet either. Hm... i dont know, really. Ill just wait and see. Anyone have any thoughts about this? Need i be concerned?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lenxx (Sep 28, 2012)

And here my last little newcomber *s*
Just arrived earlyer today, actually!
An Avicularia Purpurea.
Soo sweet it almost hurts :giggle:













Sadly, it seems this one has some kind of deformity on its abdomen, like a tumor or something? 














I guess ill just have to wait and see what happens next, as the little one seems healthy for now, already spinning around, making a new home. :coffee:

And by the way... heres where they both live :coffee:
The purpurea is living in the one with the purple lid, and the A. metallica got the green one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 28, 2012)

That abdomen looks indeed a bit weird. It could be a cyst, but since it doesn't seem to be bothered from what you wrote, I hope it just molts fine next time and that thing is gone. Could be also from transport or whatnot. Either way, congrats on that A. purpurea - they're awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------

